# diatoms



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

I got a new marine tank for christmas and set it up about 2 weeks ago and now have 2 crabs ( may be more) and 4 snails. it has got live rock in it but we have a load of diatoms in. does anyone know what invertebrates that you could find in a fish shop that get rid of them a bit.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

*diatons and turbo snails


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

in fact it is diatoms


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Snails and little hermits like bluelegs and scarletlegs, but you'll never keep the brown stuff down until it's ready to go. New tanks have too many free nutrients available with too little competiton for them, so the diatoms grow like crazy for awhile.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

They also come off the rock fairly easily with a gravel vac during a water change. It also doesn't compete well with algae, so if you have a refugium, they won't be there for long. Welcome to the SW section!

What are the specs. on the tank? What size, which lights, what stocking? Anything and everything! I want to know!


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

the tanks the same as my brother cossie

we just got a fuzzy dwarf lionfish which is quite small and we begged for it as it was so cute. also we got some blue mushrooms while we were there


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

No u ponce he ment the SW tank not the friggin tropicals


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

whoops my bad well all the fish ive got is on my signature


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

A lion in a 28 gallon is not good. get ready to sell it or have it die in a month or two...


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

not really the man in the shop said it was fine and it is only a small species they only grow to 10cm


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

No, he lied. It gets to about 20 cm. (8 in.)


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

it's a female DWARF lionfish only up to 5" but we wont keep it to full size


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

and its one of the smallest lionfish


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Ok.... Just warning you!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

lol funlad i know m8 but we arnt gonna keep it when it grown too big. 4" max


----------

